# Changing rod buts



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Is it posiable to change a factory but on a ugly stick to a graphite but


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

jon1325 said:


> Is it posiable to change a factory but on a ugly stick to a graphite but


I'm curious as to why? Are you talking about replacing the entire butt section?

You can do just about anything that you want to.

If you're talking about reinforcing(strengthening) the present butt; it can be done with a graphite sleeve.

Most rodbuilders will do it for you. C2


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

I was thinking it would make it more sensitive when fish bite


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

nothing makes an ugli-stik more sensitive,except another rod.ugli-stiks are great rods for the money,but they tend to be a bit whippy for their rating,and components aint the best,being that they are all glass tube the sensitivity is what it is


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Probably cheaper to buy another rod! If you really want a sensitive rod, check out the 'steelhead' ones. They are sensitive with good pulling power. JMHO C2


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

I'm gonna get in to wrapping my own rods soon I just need to get the thread and all that good stuff.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

jon1325 said:


> I'm gonna get in to wrapping my own rods soon I just need to get the thread and all that good stuff.


excellent,and now you have identified yer first victim...er build.i rebuild a lot of ugli-stiks,most are in the big water casting series or similar and the blanks are very good,the smaller rods are still good but definitly built on the cheap as you'll see,good luck and when you get set-up don't be afraid to ask questions,theres alot of guys on here and other web sources that will be happy to help


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Yea thanks dude


----------

